# Fundal Height and Baby Weight



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

I am looking for some advice, just been to the mw today and she has measured my fundal height at 36cm which is measuring too high, out of the scale.  I have also being seen by my consultant every 4 weeks had a scan 21/5/08 at 29+1 weeks HC 265, AC239, FL 55 EBW 1.26KG, Fluid Normal and 18/6/08 33+1 weeks HC 282, AC 279, FL 63 EBW 1.88KG Fluid Normal, consultant said baby under average however, still growing and now today I am measuring too big for my weeks, I asked mw if this was a problem she said it could mean I have too much fluid and speak to consultant in 2 weeks when I see him, I am so upset now and I am worrying myself sick that something is wrong, do you think these measurements can mean that something is wrong?

Thanks
Katrina


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

your ticker says that you are 35+5 days today, is that right?

If so, a measurement of 36cm is perfect. A centimeter for every week of pregnancy is a rough guestimate, but there are lots of factors that affect that measurement such as the babys position.

Don't worry too much, you are seeing your consultant in 2 wks and in the meantime if you have any worries speak to your maternity unit

Take care x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks

My ticker is 2 days ahead somehow  , she felt my stomach before she measured and baby did move, my baby seems to be at the front bum up high in the middle going down and kind of sticks out, however he/she does in in abit when sleeping and she moved him/her so she was sticking out, hope you understand.  I have calmed down abit now and I am going to speak with consultant on the 16th when I see him about my concerns as it was a different mw and the 2 growth scan have been done by different people on different machines.

Thanks again.
Katrina


----------

